# 2 stroke merc tiller to remote



## Buccaneer (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.mercurypartsus.com/forum4/tiller-remote-conversion-merc-25hp-th2680.html
Google is your friend.


----------



## fabian (Jul 31, 2014)

ive seen that post but im not sure if these kits are the same for a 98. i emailed boats.net about finding the parts i need. any idea if these parts are the same?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Where are you located ? I have a remote setup and may be willing to trade


----------



## fabian (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey man I'm in ft Myers. Why don't you text or call me tomorrow and we can maybe figure something out. Thanks 239-940-0364


----------

